# Halloween H20 Michael Myers Costume/life-sized Diorama



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Coming soon...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Cut the hair down some and styled it, which is hard to do as this is not human hair like in the movie it is mohair or crepe I think so it lays flat and is hard to spike and comes out easily. Also made a mouth slit for breathing and to fit better and extended the cut up the back some and now fits pretty my big head pretty well!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Finishing up the blood work now and this pair is available now. Will also work for H1 and Resurrection as I made the knife/bullet with the same pattern.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Window scene finally done! That was really hard to do with no tripod as I did not feel like taking it all out and bugs at night etc so I did it all with one handing holding the door, while holding Myers up by the lapel lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Michael? It is about time you came home! A little easier to do inside lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"My brother killed my sister when she was 17"
"Well that's sucky, How'd he do that ?"
"With a really big sharp kitchen knife"


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Video of the H20 life-sized with TTS mask, hair cut and styles by me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GygembuBetI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

After Laurie Strode chops his head off with the fire axe.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Darker more wooded area.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL nice work , great idea as well .


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Duuuuuuude this is awesome! Man I wish I had one haha. Simple elegance with this.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another pair of Halloween H20 Michael Myers battle-damaged coveralls with Laurie Strode knife wounds! Some pics and HD video below.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

TOTS "The Shining" prop foam axe that I am repainting to look like the one in Halloween H20, will post finished pics and video soon!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

TOTS "The Shining" prop foam axe that I repainted to look like the one in Halloween H20 is now done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------

